# Test with me until bfp or Af :)



## Pookied8476

I'm 6dpo although I'm convinced i missed my first peak and I ovulated earlier due to my Pgd tests being positive @ like 2dpo .... my pgd was negative today but I think I logged the picture too quick :( proov said I've definitely ovulated though...swear I can see something on the hpt idk maybe I'm going mad haha.... heres my cycle so far :flower:


----------

